# DGS 6500 life expectancy?



## Nagodesi

Hello Everyone this is my first post here.. also I'm looking for a 1st lawn/garden tractor.. I have a 2 acre property woth lots o grass on mainly flat land with a few slopes.. I was just curious what is teh life expacetancy of these tractors when used for cutting grass and maybe a snow plow? We just moved in the area of Franklin Park, NJ and the lawn services want $1800 just to cut the grass.. I figuered I can do it my self under 2 hours.. can anyone shed some light on this.. I went to a sears last night and was quoted :

$2499 - for the 54in Hydrostatic model

$2199 - for the 54in manual trans model..

What do you recommend, or should I look around my local home depot or lowes for the lower cost John Deere or Cub Cadet?

Please Help.



:dazed: :dazed:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

don't be fooled by the service guy at sears. They usually have no clue about the tractor. Research before you buy. The Hydrostatics run on Tufftorq hydrostatic trans. they are built well but there is a differnece in the K46 in the craftsman and the K 46 in the simplicity mowers. My simplicity regent has a K46 but the shafts to the wheels are much thicker than the model on most craftsman tractors. Never buy a tractor that has too many plastic parts. In the winter time it is easy to crack even if the hit is light. The craftsman axles are iron casted. They break much easier than that of a well built axle. I believe a Simplicity will do the best job. The broodmoor is built to last a long time and they do. I can tell you I see more simplicity's out cutting than I see craftsman sitting in a school shop with cracked parts and snapped connecting rods. If you need a good tractor your best off going with a simplicity. They have top of the line built cutting decks, with rollers for striping, dual floating axles, floating deck, all metal construction 85%, cup holders, safety seat features with adjustable seat, headlamps, backup safety technology, hydrostatic runs smoothly and can take down big jobs, nice attachment features, plow, snow blower, etc

Simplicity offers the most reliable lawn tractors I have ever used. they have long warrantees. Toro as well makes good machines. Stay away from home depot's line-up. Craftsman arent bad, but a simplicity will be the best choice if I had to choose.
good luck


----------



## Nagodesi

Which Simplictity tractor do you recommend for garden series under 3 acres? I'd like to add attachments as well in the future also.. 

How do feel about the JD X340 Ithink it teh model number.. I'd love to get the x540 but that's very expensive for my budget.. I've not seen these under $6000 in my area


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

The Conquest should suit your every need with these features Nagodesi:

23-hp Briggs & Stratton Vanguard™ or Kohler Courage™ V-twin engine 
Foot-controlled automatic transmission 
18" turning radius (30" on 4WD Model) 
Free Floating™ mower deck with full-width rollers 
Infinite height-of-cut adjustment 
Quick Hitch™ attachment removal system ( See it in action) 
Padded, soft-grip steering wheel 
Easy-adjust high-back seat 
Power Steering on model 23/50PS & 4WD Model 
Cruise control 
Four headlight illumination 
Automatic Controlled Traction™ and differential lock (not on 4WD Model) 
10-gauge steel frame 
Heavy-duty attachment lift lever 
4-gallon fuel tank 
16" front / 23" rear tires - 4 ply 
12 volt DC outlet 
List price range: 2WD $4,925 - $5,850* / 4WD $7,050


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

You can attach a variety of plows etc with this


----------

